
Dr. Hoover wrote 335,000 opioid prescriptions in 7 years, says she did no wrong - jonwachob91
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/dr-katherine-hoover-accused-fueling-west-virginia-s-opioid-crisis-n909366
======
boobsbr
Assuming 1 year has 52 weeks, and 1 week has 5 working days, and 1 working day
has 8 hours, that's 23 prescriptions/hour, or 2:36 minutes per prescription.

~~~
londons_explore
Assuming many of those are "doc, my symptoms are the same as before, can you
renew my prescription"?

Those renewals probably take 10 seconds.

~~~
jonwachob91
From the article

>First-timers paid $450 in cash to see a doctor and get a prescription,
undercover investigators discovered. Returning customers paid $150 to a
receptionist, who would hand out new prescriptions after asking a cursory
question or two about their health, investigators found.

So the renewals didn't even come from Dr. Hoover, but from her receptionist
using her prescription pad. That's crazy!

~~~
rasz
335K prescriptions x $150 = 50mil / 7years = 7 milion a year :o

~~~
boobsbr
Damn, that's a lot.

------
klondike_
I think that the US has been taking a completely wrong approach to the opioid
crisis. Trying to limit opioid prescriptions will just inevitably lead to
users turning to the black market to get their fix. It's much safer to get
opioids from a doctor, even if under questionable circumstances, than to
gamble on fentanyl-spiked street heroin.

